# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور شماره 38 |WickedSick|

## Wild Rose

@WickedSick
خب هربار یه نفر رو بهش شوک میدیم  تا شما درموردش سوالات زیر رو جواب بدید
. دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،،  :Yahoo (4): 

در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،،  :Yahoo (1): 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18. ی نصیحت :


مرسی از کسایی که کمتر از 2 مین وقت میذارن ، باور کنید بیشتر از 2 مین نمیشه   :Yahoo (4): 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه   :Yahoo (1): [/COLOR]

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

به به جناب ویکد :Yahoo (94): 
خب هربار یه نفر رو بهش شوک میدیم  تا شما درموردش سوالات زیر رو جواب بدید

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس کامپیوتر :Yahoo (1): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
همه کاراش ضایع بازیه :Yahoo (20):  ولی اون کاری که باعث شد از چت باکس بن بشه خیلی ضایع بود :Yahoo (21): 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
یس یس :Yahoo (4): 
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه بچه ی خوبیه :Yahoo (4): (ویکد شماره حسابمو داری دیگه؟؟ :Yahoo (4): )
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
مهرداد :Yahoo (21): 
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
کنکور:/
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه :Yahoo (1): 
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با همه
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
لقب های زیادی داره :Yahoo (4):  من بهش میگم تبهکار بیمار :Yahoo (4): 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوکس میترسه :Yahoo (4): 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یه توپ که همش اینور اونور میپره
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (4): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه باید مدیر باشه :Yahoo (4): (داداش شماره حساب :Yahoo (106): (
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
اگه حالش بد باشه، رو کل فضای انجمن تاثیر میزاره انرژی منفیش.... شیطون و با هیجانه، با جنبس
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
شاخه :Yahoo (4): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
کیک امشبو بهش تقدیم میکنم :Yahoo (106): خودم جاش میخورم :Yahoo (4): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه شاد باشی :Yahoo (8): 
18. ی نصیحت :
زورت نیاد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## susba

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مکانیک :Yahoo (50): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
سراغ ندارم

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
با اجازه بزرگترا بلهههه

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه بابا بچه به این خوبی :Yahoo (94): 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
خودشو :Yahoo (20): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
ابزار مکانیکیش.اگه کسی بهشون دست بزنه عصبانی می شه.

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
13/5 نفر
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسرا
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
گوفی بنفش

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
قطعا سوسک ازش می ترسه.
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هوم...یاد پسرای پمپ بنزین دار تو فیلمای خارجی :Yahoo (20): اون خوشتیپاشون.
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (40): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
چی هست درجه ش؟اگه فعاله آره بهش می خوره.

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
از بامزگیش خوشم می آید.
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
آواتارشو دوست دارم.خوبه اکانتش.
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

مواظب این آچار باش که بعدها حتما لازمت می شه.
17. ی ارزو واسش :
رتبه ش اصلاح بشه :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (12): 
18. ی نصیحت :
داداش از من می شنوی،همین امسال برو دانشگاه.

----------


## Behnam10

*به به داداشم* :Yahoo (76): 
*یس یس* 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*ادمینی* :Yahoo (50): اما ایشالله پزشکی

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
یادم نیست :Yahoo (117): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
یس یس  :Yahoo (4): 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه باو ...

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
شادروان مینا  :Yahoo (12): 
@

mina_77

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
مهرداد
 :Yahoo (50): 
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
10 نفر به زور  :Yahoo (100): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسرا 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
همون ویکی خودمون  :Yahoo (76): 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوالش فلسفیه 
ولی قطعا علی از سوکس نمیترسه  :Yahoo (105): 
(به یاد سن پترز بورگ )

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
موتزارت

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (4): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یعنی مگه فعال تر از ویکی داریم  :Yahoo (114): 
باس فعال بشه !!

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
با مرام

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (117): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
یه آهنگ قبلا براش زدم
سوقات مرحوم هایده  :Yahoo (1): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله بهش برسی ..... :Yahoo (23): 

18. ی نصیحت :
بقول مینا
تا 1400 سینگل  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): 


پ .ن :
آقا نوبت ما کی میشه ؟؟ :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Aries

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
گیمری مثل خودم
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
bae(خودش خوب منظورمو میفهمه)  :Yahoo (4):  زدن زمین شناسی تو کنکور در حالی که اصلا به دارو علاقه ای نداره :Yahoo (94):  (البته این تو سایت نبود)
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
یس یس :Yahoo (4): 
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
بعضی وقتا خیلی بیشتر اوقات نه چون بیشتر اوقات کار همیشگشو انجام میده :Yahoo (4): 
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
بدون شک مهرداد
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
2700
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
انقدر حرف میزنه همه 
بماند که رنک یک هم هست در حرف زدن
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسرا 
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
****** :Yahoo (94): 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
صد درصد سوسک
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
بیخیال :Yahoo (94): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (112): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
از سرشم زیاد :Yahoo (94): 
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
حال ندارم ج بدم طولانی میشه :Yahoo (21): 
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
سیک سیک :Yahoo (94): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
هدیه دادم بهش :Yahoo (94): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالا پزشکی قبول بشه چون واقعا دوس داره و زحمت کشیده
18. ی نصیحت :
خودت میدونی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
فضانورد :Yahoo (4): 
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
خودش ضایع است :Yahoo (4):  اسم کاربریش ضایع تر :Yahoo (110): 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
بلی :Yahoo (4): 
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نوپ :Yahoo (112): 
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
نمیدونم والا :Yahoo (4):  مهرداد میگن دوستان :Yahoo (4): 
لابد عشقشه :Yahoo (4): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
رو اسمش :Yahoo (4): 
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۲۳ نفر :Yahoo (21): 
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسملا :Yahoo (22): 
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
حشمت :Yahoo (4): 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
از سوسک میترسه خرس گنده :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیکشی :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اوره :Yahoo (1): 
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
.....
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوب
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
هدیه :Yahoo (4): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
به آرزوت برسی :Yahoo (1): 
18. ی نصیحت :
ادم شو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس نرم افزار

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟بع :Yahoo (4): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟اری :Yahoo (4): 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ها :Yahoo (4): روی اعصاب من :Yahoo (4): بقیه نه :Yahoo (4): 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟مهرداد :Yahoo (4): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟عمش :Yahoo (4): 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟۱۴ :Yahoo (4): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟پسرا..ازدختراخوشش نمیاد :Yahoo (4): 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی(با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)سفره ماهی :Yahoo (4): 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این سوسکه: :Yahoo (117): 
این ویکد: :Yahoo (21): 
بعدش سوسکه رو میکشه :Yahoo (4): 
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد دسته پلی استیشن :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (79): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ها  :Yahoo (4): بیشتر

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟_فوری ناراحت میشه دعوا میکنه :Yahoo (4): جنبه هم نداره :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): #شوخی
+خوبش:ب چیزای کوچیک اهمیت نمیده بیخیاله نسبت ب بعضی چیزا :Yahoo (94): 

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟خوبه :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Yahoo (4): خودمم توش شریکم


17. ی ارزو واسش:ب ارزوش برسه..!!

18. ی نصیحت: :Yahoo (4): حرف خرما نزن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## susan.t

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز : |

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ بع

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟بله

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نوچ

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نمیدونم : |

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رتبه کنکور درس : | فعلا به این سه تا الرژی داره

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟12 نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ با همه خوبه

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  :Yahoo (117): لقب  : |

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این : |

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ رون ویزلی    :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (711): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟فک کنم اره

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ : | : |

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ خوبه  :Yahoo (21): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  فیلم کازابلانکا  :Yahoo (117): 

17. ی ارزو واسش : به چیزی که میخواد برسه

18. ی نصیحت : اروم باش صبر داشته باش

----------


## mohsen..

> @WickedSick
> خب هربار یه نفر رو بهش شوک میدیم  تا شما درموردش سوالات زیر رو جواب بدید
> . دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،، 
> 
> در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،، 
> 
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس کامپیوتر
> 
> ...


. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mina_77

1 دکی 

2 تراز سنجشش میشد 11/12هزار بعد میگفت لیدم لیدم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
خزه کی بودی تو؟؟؟ 

3یس

4آرررررررره رو اعصابه 
یه زبانیش خوبه 
سیصد و سیزده بار به تعداد یارای امام زمان مجبورمون کرد باهاش زبان بازی کنیم  :Yahoo (20): 

5خودشو 

6حساسیتش رو عمشه 
چون فوت کرده 
اصلا خوشش نمیاد کسی بگه عمته و فلان  :Yahoo (2): 

7ادمای گپ زن جذبش میشن 

8 با همه اما 90درصد معاشراتش با پسراست 
با اون 10درصد دختر هم مث پسر حرف میزنه  :Yahoo (20): 

9 خفاش شب 
به گفته ی خودش شبا خطرناک میشه  :Yahoo (20): 

10 از سوسک نمی ترسه 

11 بروبچ تیزهوشان که میگن درس نخوندیم اما نمره ماکس میشن  :Yahoo (76): 
و راپونزل 
خودش میدونه  :Yahoo (20): 

12 پوکر اعظم  :Yahoo (21): 

13 یس 

14 خوب میجوشه 

15 فاین 

16 هدیتو از کنکور بگیری  :Yahoo (76): 

17 دکی شه

18 رتبتو هدر نده 
دولتی میاری 
آزاد هم ور دلته بروجرد 
طمع نکن برای یونی بهتر 
و در آخر موفق باشی

----------


## Amsterdam

> @WickedSick
> خب هربار یه نفر رو بهش شوک میدیم  تا شما درموردش سوالات زیر رو جواب بدید
> . دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،، 
> 
> در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،، 
> 
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ ببعی فروش 
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## satar98

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*بقال-سبزي فروش*
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
همه كاراش ضايه بازي يني قد نخود پنهان كاري بلد نيست!! :Yahoo (21): ٢-بع!! :Yahoo (21): 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
آره!! منو و مهرداد و پوريا رو داره ديگه...!! :Yahoo (4): 
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
*٥٠-٥٠!! وختي ميره رو قضيه ٢٧٠٠،ديگه نمي كشه بيرون تا اينكه گند بزنه ب اعصاب هممون..!!*
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
پوريا و منو و مهرداد..!! :Yahoo (4): 
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
پزشكي نيم سال دوم-٢٧٠٠-من-پوريا-مهرداد!! :Yahoo (21): 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
فقط ي نفر اونم ك جذبش شده خواسته ببين دستشويي كجاست...!! :Yahoo (4): 
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
اين چ سوالي!! :Yahoo (21): خيلي مواضين شرعي اهميت ميده و فقط با افراد مذكر دوست هستن حاج آقا...!! :Yahoo (21): 
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مرد چوس ناله اي...!! :Yahoo (4): (از شئونات زد بيرون..!!) :Yahoo (21): 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
با هم دوست شده،ب خونه سوسكه ميرن و تا آخر عمر خوش و خرم كنار هم زندگي مي كنن..!! :Yahoo (4): 
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
منو ياد پاتريك تو باب اسفنجي مي ندازه!! :Yahoo (4): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (79): !!البته خودش فك مي كنه اينجوريه..!! :Yahoo (21): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه باو ي مدير كلي،ناظر بخشي چيزي بشه ما دستمون برا كار كردن باز تر باشه...!! :Yahoo (4): 
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
از چوس ناله هاي بيش از حدش بدم مياد..!! :Yahoo (4): ولي از جسارتش خوشم مياد..!! :Yahoo (1): 
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
كاملا متناسب با شخصييتش..!! :Yahoo (4): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
بضاعتم همينه ديگه!! :Yahoo (21): سرخش كن بخور..!! :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
سلامتي مهرداد..!! :Yahoo (4): 
18. ی نصیحت :
در جايگاهش نيستم...!!

----------


## mostafa181

> @WickedSick
> خب هربار یه نفر رو بهش شوک میدیم  تا شما درموردش سوالات زیر رو جواب بدید
> . دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،، 
> 
> در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،، 
> 
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مسافر کشی 
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeed211

1-تو چ شغلی تصورش میکنی؟ساعت فروش

2-ضایع ترین کاری ک تو سایت کرده؟کلا ضایس کاراش :Yahoo (94): 

3-فک میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده؟اره فک کنم

4-کلا رو اعصابه یا نع؟رو اصاب من یکی ک نرفته تا حالا

5-تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوس داره؟والا من بی خبرم


6-ب نظرت حساسیتش رو چیه؟جدیدا رو رتبش :Yahoo (94): 

7-ب نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه سی دیقه اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟  :Yahoo (22): 7 نفر


8-ب نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ مخلوط میزنه  :Yahoo (94): 

9-بهش چ لقبی میدی؟ شخصیتش شبیه الکساندر دومه :Yahoo (94): 

10- نظری ندارم

11-شخصیتش تورو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هوگو چاوز :Yahoo (94): 

12-شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (94): 

13-ب نظرت درجه کاربریش حقشه؟ زیادیشم هس :Yahoo (20): 

14-از کودم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کودم خوشت میاد؟ قابل اعتماده به نظرم...ویژگی بدی ندیدم


15-نظرت درباره اکانتش؟ ی مدت نام کاربریش افتاده بود رو دهنم :Yahoo (23): 

16-ی هدیه بهش بده؟  :Yahoo (94): شب بهش میدم


17-ی ارزو واسش؟ ب پزشکی برسه

18- یه نصیحت: همیشه همین قدر زیبا بمون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Masoume

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ جاسوس :Yahoo (20): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ دقیق یادم نیست ولی فکر کنم ی دعوای خیلی مسخره رو فرماندهی میکرد


3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ باو کی با این دوست میشه اصن؟؟ :Yahoo (23): 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ سیم اسکاج اعصابه :Yahoo (43):  (نع نیست :Yahoo (4):  )

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ همونیو ک دربارش داشتیم حرف میزدیم :Yahoo (4): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ کنجکاوش کنی و جوابشو ندی

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ پسرا 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) اقای خوش خنده

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ گزینه 2(از بس قیافش زشته  :Yahoo (23): )

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیچی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (4): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نوچ... فقط ب اخراجی راضی ام :Yahoo (20): 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ فکر نکردم/ شوخ طبعی

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ خوب نیست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : همین ک تو شوکش شرکت کردم از سرش هم زیاده :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (20): 


17. ی ارزو واسش : آدم شه :Yahoo (21):  (همیشه بخنده و هیچی نتونه مانع موفقیتش شه)

18. ی نصیحت : اهلش نیستم.

----------


## Cyrus the Great

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟شهرداری!(نارنجی پوش!) :Yahoo (94): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
همین که ثبت نام کرده!خودش کلا ضایع است!

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟اره
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
اره

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
منو!میگی نه!؟

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
رو خودش!

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟6نفر!

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟یا پسرا! :Yahoo (21): 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
بز برنج!

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این!

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
مرحوم چارلز داروین! :Yahoo (21): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (94): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
بی غیرته! :Yahoo (21): ....شوخ طبعی!

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
 طبق نطریه  نسبیت ....
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (4): بز برنج اصل!...نوش جونت! 


17. ی ارزو واسش :ایشالله بمیری راحت شیم!(پرنیا خیلی شاد میشه!)

18. ی نصیحت :بز برنجی بخور تا همیشه سلامت باشی!! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Suicide

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ *بیکار*

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ *نمیدونم .. ندیدم*

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ *خیلییییی  ... سینگل ب گور میشه*

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ *نه*

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ * من*  :Yahoo (21): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ *مهرداد*

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ *یه نفر*  :Yahoo (50): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ *دخترا*

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 
*خسته*


10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ *هیچکدوم* :Yahoo (21): 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ *پسرخاله کلاه قرمزی*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (106): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ *نه ... حقشه مدیر بشه *  :Yahoo (21): 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟* از چیزیش بدم نمیاد ... مهربونه* 

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ *مهرداد*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : *مهرداد*

17. ی ارزو واسش :* مهرداد*

18. ی نصیحت :  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ellaa_A

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دندان پزشک. :Yahoo (94): 
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
مهردادو خیلی دوس داره. :Yahoo (22): 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
موفق بوده و هست
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه...حداقل رو اعصاب من یکی نیست.ـ

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
مهرداد. :Yahoo (22): 
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
روی اشتباه بودن رتبه کنکورش

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۵ نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ 
با هردو

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ویکی پدیا :Yahoo (4): 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فک کنم سوسکه از خلقتش پشیمون شه.. :Yahoo (20): 
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
باب اسفنجی :Yahoo (4): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (4): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بله
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
هیچ خوبی و بدی ازش ندیدم. :Yahoo (4): 
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
  جالبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
ی لبخند :Yahoo (4): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
 تن سالم  و دل پاک و تجربه بهترین لحظات با عزیزانش و البته رسیدن به شغل و رشته دلخواهش..
18. ی نصیحت :

خودت باش و برای خودت زندگی کن..ـ

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahraa.a.p


به به جناب ویکد
خب هربار یه نفر رو بهش شوک میدیم  تا شما درموردش سوالات زیر رو جواب بدید

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس کامپیوتر

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
همه کاراش ضایع بازیه ولی اون کاری که باعث شد از چت باکس بن بشه خیلی ضایع بود
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
یس یس
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه بچه ی خوبیه(ویکد شماره حسابمو داری دیگه؟؟)
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
مهرداد
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
کنکور:/
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با همه
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
لقب های زیادی داره من بهش میگم تبهکار بیمار
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوکس میترسه

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یه توپ که همش اینور اونور میپره
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه باید مدیر باشه(داداش شماره حساب(
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
اگه حالش بد باشه، رو کل فضای انجمن تاثیر میزاره انرژی منفیش.... شیطون و با هیجانه، با جنبس
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
شاخه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
کیک امشبو بهش تقدیم میکنمخودم جاش میخورم
17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه شاد باشی
18. ی نصیحت :
زورت نیاد


کدوم مهرداد؟* :Yahoo (22): Masoume@*
aalirezaa1376@*

----------


## WickedSick

بابا مهرداد که شخص واقعی نیست  :Yahoo (21): 
اصلا یه فرد نیست!
سرویس کردین خداییش  :Yahoo (4): 
+
مممنون همگی 3>  :Yahoo (8): 
به اونایی که پستتونو خوندم امتیاز دادم
بقیه هم امتیاز دادم وقتی خوندم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## N3DA

+آخ آخ،این انتخاب رشته داشت باعث می شد من یه شوک الکتریکی حیاتی رو از دس بدم  :Yahoo (4): 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندانپزشک

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هی فالس الارم میداد که چت باکس درست شده،بعد میگفت نه درست نشده  :Yahoo (4): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ مسلما

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ مطلقا

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ عمرا اگه بدونم  :Yahoo (4): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

اینکه هی بگی بمون پشت کنکور/نه نه برو خریت نکن/کلا دخالت در این امر مهم و خطیر

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15 به بالا

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ مِیل  :Yahoo (4): 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

دوتا باز

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

متنفرم از این سوال.به شدت احمقانه شده.نِکست  :Yahoo (4): 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

دکتر واتسون 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Y (642): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

اگه موند اینور،ان شاءالله نارنجی بشه

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

بد: الکی همه چی رو گنده و پیچیده نکنه،مثبت اندیش باشه و تیک ایت ایزی رو هم فراموش نکنه  :Yahoo (4): 
خوب: منطقیه،تقریبا جز تنها کساییه (تو فروم) که اسلنگ و محاوره حرف زدن رو سریع میگیره و ازش استفاده میکنه در مواقع لزوم  :Yahoo (94):  ، 
اراده و پشتکارشم خوبه،نوستالژیای خوبی هم رو میکنه.

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

خوبه من که راضی م،خدا هم راضی باشه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

از اینا،چون گیمره به دردش میخوره  :Yahoo (4): 



17. ی ارزو واسش :

سربلندی،سلامتی و مهم تر از همه،دلِ خوش

18. ی نصیحت :



به حرف من که گوش نمیدی،به حرف مرحوم استارک گوش بده
شادی روحش یه دیقه سکوت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

عاپ  :Yahoo (21): 
میشد اپ کرد دیگه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

مرسی که عاپ کردی*_*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
باید پزشک شه

میدونم میشه
 :Yahoo (65): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
خودش نه اما کارای ضایعه مارو سیو میکرد :Yahoo (12): بخدا امنیت نداریم :Y (461): 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
حضور بنده تو این تایپک مهر تائیدیست بر این قضیه :Yahoo (4): 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
واقعا نه..اما راحت میشه رفت رو اعصابش :Y (572): 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
 @susba  :Yahoo (65):  =))))))

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
جدی میگم اینو..رو عمه :Yahoo (21): 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
برعکسِ عرفان @Suicide ،بقیه جذبش میشن :Y (645): 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسرا + مدل میناها

فک کنم خودش فهمید :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (20): 


9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
یاد پیام ناشناسا افتادم  :Y (451):  بازم این رعایت شئونات :Yahoo (21): 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟خداییش خیلی سوال چرتیه

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
آذرماهی ها :Yahoo (65): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (511): 

منتظر شکار..البته شکارِ سوتی های بچه ها


13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
فیروزه ای شه بهش میاد

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
وقتی دلمون واسش تنگ شه ینی آدم بدی نیس :Y (551): 

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ :Yahoo (117): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
ایشالا شیرینی قبولیش بهم هدیه بده^_^

17. ی ارزو واسش :
 وقتی صفحه نتایج سنجش رو باز میکنی اشک شوق بیاد تو چشات :Y (711): 

18. ی نصیحت : انقد پی امای مارو نفرست قبرستون آبرومون رفت :Y (504):

----------


## Mr.amp98

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکی
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
دخترا رو زیاد اذیت میکنه
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
بلههههه
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه زیاد
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
خودش
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
بزبرنج
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۸
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
هردو
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
گله بریژ خور قهار
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از این
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
علی صادقی
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (76): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یس یس :Yahoo (1): 
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
بد ندیدم . خیلی پسر خوبیه.
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
گود
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
دکتر بشه. چطوری همکار؟؟؟
18. ی نصیحت :
خوب بخون که به حقت برسی

----------


## WickedSick

آپ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellish

*1- تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

پزشک

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

یه بنده خدایی بود خییلی خز و رو اعصاب!چند بار دیدم رو پستاش تشکر زده

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

اره

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

نه
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

reza9898s

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

رتبش

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

10

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

با همه اوکیه تقریبا
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اهنگر
نقره بپاش و شهرو از حمله گرگا حفظ کن

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

جفتشون همو دایورت میکنن

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یه رفیق داشتم سپهر بود اسمش
به شدت شبیهن از لحاظ رفتاری و حتی طرز حرف زدن!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

اره 
فعاله

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

چ ُ س نمیکنه خودشو و خاکیه !از اینش خوشم میاد



حتی چُ س هم سانسور میشهاراز نمیری


15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

خوبه
تکراری نیس

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

من خودم هدیه الهیم

17. ی ارزو واسش :

به هر چی دوس داره برسه

18. ی نصیحت :

انقد حسینو بن نکن+ رضا رو اول بزن
*

----------


## mahsa dr

*- تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

دندونپزشک اگه هم دندون پزشکی قبول نشد  
میفرستمش بره پیازو سبزی بفروشه

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نمیدونم ندیدمش تاحالا

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

اره 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

رو اعصاب که نه 
ولی وقتی یه پیام میدی دوروز بعد جواب دریافت میکنی این خیلی رو اعصابه 
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

شاید منو 
شوخی میکنم 
جدیدا کاربر00000
و رضا رو که رفیق فابشه



6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

اینکه بگن رفته پیوی داره با رلاش دلو قلوه میده 
شوخیه همش رل نداره اخه کی باهاش رل میزنه


7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

9

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

کلا واسش فرقی نداره باهمه خوبه 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اوم !!!! چیزی به ذهنم نمیاد که همیشه بهش نسبت داده باشم
ولی  باتوجه به اینکه درسخونه 
شبح درسخون 
میدونی چرا دلیل داره اینو میگم
بخواد بهش میگم)))))


10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

خودش که میترسه سوسکه می افته دنبالش میگه بخدا علی کاریت ندارم برگرد

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

 علی کوچولو 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

همیشه نیشش تا بناگوش بازه

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

اره دیگه حقشه که بهش رسیده


14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

ویژگی بد نداره یکم دیر تایپ میکنه انگار (الکی خواستم حرصشو درارم ) بدم میاد زود جواب نمیده  یا یه لحظه هست بعد یه ساعت پیداش میشه دوباره 
یا داری دو کلمه حرف میزنی باهاش تو چت باکس میزاره میره بعد میگه من هستم که
ویژگی خوبش اینه که بچه ای که در هر حال دست کمک داره نسبت به همه ی دوستام 
همه جوره هر جور که بتونه کمک میکنه اگه از دستش بربیاد



** 



15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

اره دیگه هر جا برم با همین اکانت میشناسمش 
همین بهش میاد  


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

همین که یه دوست خوبی مثله من داره واسش کافیه 
بره دعا کنه رو به قبله 

17. ی ارزو واسش :

بره دانشگاه زودتر ازش خلاص شیم 
تو زندگی موفق باشه 
سلامت باشه همیشه 
سایه خانوده ات همیشه بالا سرش باشه

18. ی نصیحت :

من چیزی واسه گفتن نصیحت ندارم ولی خب
همیشه تو زندگی اگه میبینی به چیزی که نمیرسی تلاش کن ازش دست  نکش
قوی باش پسر*

----------


## shirin.sa

[WickedSick



1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتری

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟مگه انجام داده
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟اره فک کنم

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نهنه
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نیدونم که
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟من از کجا بدونم اخه ویکی نگفته از این سوالا میپرسن(خرجت داره میره بالا شماره کارتو که داری)
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30دقیه زیاده همون ثانیه اول بس که این پسر گل(ویکی جان چوب خطت داره پر میشه از من گفتن بود)
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟هردو فک کنم
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)چشانی در تاریکییا خفاش شب :Y (402): ا :Y (608): 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک ببینتش بقچه بقل فرار میکنه نمیبینید مگه همیشه در تاریکی به سر میبره

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟حنا دختری در مزرعه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :32: :troll (8):

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره نوش جونش حلالش باشه
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟بدی ندیدم ازش پسر مهربونو گلیه (ویکی جان بسه یابازم بگم تو حسابت پول هست دیگه؟؟؟)

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ؟خوبه :Yahoo (40): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : با این حساب فک کنم یه چ یزی هم باید به من بده(من پولمو میخوام  :Yahoo (114): ) :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

17. ی ارزو واسش ؟سلامتی خودو خانوادش وموفقیت تو تمام زندگی وخوشبختی روزای خوب وپراز شادی

18. ی نصیحت :کم بیا نت :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (79): 

ویکی جان شوخی کردم امیدوارم که ناراحت نشده باشی میدونم که جنبت بالاس :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Destiny hope

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
متخصص گوش و حلق و بینی

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده:
یادم نیس

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
Yesss!

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
No!!!

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
چه میدونم!از خودش بپرسین خو 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
شاید رو عدالت
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
کلشون

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با همه... 
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

بدکار مریض!!! خخخخ...
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هیچ کدوم!خیلی عادی هردو از کنار هم عبور میکنن!
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
نمیدونم...ولی هر موقع میببنمش اون عکس آخریه که تو تاپیک عکس بچگیتون گذاشته میاد تو ذهنم 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اهم

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
خوبش اینه که خوب بابقیه ارتباط برقرار میکنه.
بدیشم شاید یه کم رک باشه.
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خنثی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

فک کنم دوس داره

17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو میکنم به هر چی که از ته دلت میخوای برسی!
18. ی نصیحت :

*

----------


## B_m10m_O

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟خودم چیزی ندیدم 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟کاملا
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ابدا
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نمی دونم
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟کنکور و رتبه  :Yahoo (4):  
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟25
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟هردو
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)عاقل بالغ  :Yahoo (4): 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ :Yahoo (21):  
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یکی از دوستام ... یه شخصیت فهمیده که توی یه سطح بالاتر فکر می کنه و تو نوشته هاش مشخصه؛ سبک نوشتنشون هم شبیه همه.
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (609): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بیشتر از اینا حقشه
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟یه ذره سرده  :Yahoo (4):  / با معرفته
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟عالی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :معمولا کتاب کادو میدم ولی به علت محدودیت های نت مجبورم به شکلک گل بسنده کنم  :Yahoo (4):  
بیا بزرگوار گل بردار  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبخت باشه
18. ی نصیحت :
موازی با رشته آیندش ، تو علوم انسانی هم مطالعه داشته باشه.

----------


## ali.nanok

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
متخصص پوست مو زیبایی 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
قطعا بوده ولی من ندیدم 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
صد در صد

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
به هیچ وجه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
فرد خاصی رو نمیشه گفت با همه به صورت یکسان دوسته

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
بنظرم درسش

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
50members 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با هر دو

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
Comrade

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسکه 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
لئوناردو دی کاپریو - گرگ وال استریت 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
خیلی بیشتر از اینا حقشه

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
یه ویژگی که علی داره و شخصا ازش خوشم میاد و برام قابل احترامه اینه که مهم نیست با یه نفر چند مدته آشنا شده حسابی باهاش گرم میگیره و مثل بقیه رفیقاش باهاش رفتار میکنه خلاصه اینکه با معرفته 

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
عکس پروفایل پوکرش رو بیشتر دوست داشتم 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :




17. ی ارزو واسش :
جیباش پر پول، عمرش دراز، دلش شاد : )

18. ی نصیحت :
نصحیتی که دارم اینه که کنکور نه ملاک مناسبیه و نه پایان راهه با شناختی که از علی دارم مطمئنم در آینده با عشقی که به کارش داره قطعا تو هر زمینه ای موفق میشه*

----------


## arweenn

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ انگار بیشتر درونگراست دوست هست ولی صمیمی نیست با همه

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ فرقی نداره هر کی باجنبه باشه

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟هیچی

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بستگی به جمع داره اگه با روحیاتش سازگار بود همه اگر نبود شاید چند نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟فرقی نداره میزان صمیمیتش فرق داره

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)آنالیزگر

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هنوزم که هنوزه دلیل این سوالو نفهمیدم

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟مایکل اسکافیلد

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟نمی دونم

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :هدیه نتی چیزی به ذهنم نمی رسه

17. ی ارزو واسش :همیشه دلت شاد باشه

18. ی نصیحت :ندارم

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

علی .... به نظرم هیشکی نمیتونه راجب شخصیتش نظر بده ... کاملا شخصیت مبهم ولی  این حال از تاپیکاش میشه اخلاقیاتش و حتی روحیات پنهونیشو فهمید ...

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_Well well 

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مدیر سایت دوست یابی
ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم ولی خب شاید  دوستان مثال زدن 
 فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
متاسفانه موفق شده 
کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
اره خیییلییییی____ ( نه)
تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
معلومه فاطمه، اصلا سوال لازم نبود تاپیک اواتار برتر شاهدی بر این موضوع است 
 به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
آدم حساسی نیست 
 به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
تو ۱ دقیقه هر ۲۰ تا جذب اون میشن 
. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
Girls
. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
Two_face(خودش میدونه)
به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک جذبش میشه میاد پیشش اینم شترققققق
. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
Two face 
. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره والا 
. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
از اینکه همه رو جذب میکنه و اینکه خودشو به اون راه میزنه که خدادادی همه باهاش رفیق میشن.
. نظرت درباره اکانتش
نظر خاصی ندارم 
. یه هدیه بهش بده :
Friend request 
. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم بهش برسی 
 ی نصیحت :
انقدر همه رو جذب  نکن_

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> . تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> مکانیک
> 
> 2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> سراغ ندارم
> 
> 3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
> با اجازه بزرگترا بلهههه
> 
> ...


*
بازم ی شوکی بده سارا 
*

----------


## D R E A M=

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟همون رشته ای ک هس
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
ارع بابا خیلی زیاد

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه بابا اصلا

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
نمیدونم

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
نمیدونم

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
19 نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
همه

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اقای خوش اخلاق

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هیچکدوم رفیق میشن  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (4): 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیشکی 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (112): 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه بابا کمشه

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟از هیچیش بدم نمیاد خوش میاد ک خوش برخورده مودبه با اخلاقه با شخصیته

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
اکانت کرک شده دارم اگ بخواد بیاد بگیرع خودش

17. ی ارزو واسش :
هم توو شغل و زندگی ش موفق و سربلند باشع

18. ی نصیحت :
اهل نصیحت نیستم

----------


## _evil.girl

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
الان که دکتر شد ... مهندس it یا مهندس کامپیوتر
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
یادم نمیاد 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
صد در صد
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه بچه خوفیه
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
بچه های گروه شون یه نفر هم بود زیاد تگ کرده بود رضا ایدی ش یادم نی
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
به ناحق بهش ظلم بشه
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
احتمالا 20
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با هر دو
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
شیر برنج( خودش به خودش میگه بوخودا)
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
پسر مگه از سوسک هم میترسه ایش
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یکی از دوستام
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (4): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یس یس
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
حس میکنم زودرنجه ......از اینکه با همه گرم میگیره کسی در جمع شون معذب نمیشه
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
اواتار قبلی شو بیشتر دوس داشتم 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
سه تا امتیاز بهش دادم دیگه برای امسال بسه انشالله سال بعد یه امتیاز دیگه بهش میدم
17. ی ارزو واسش :
بیای دانشگاه شهر خودتون 
18. ی نصیحت :
کمتر انلاین شو

----------

